# Bringing plants into Mexico



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

I know it's expressly forbidden to bring plants, seeds, or plant parts into Mexico, but my friend had a different kind of experience. She had an orchid her mother gave her as a going-away gift when she moved there, and she was sure she would have to give it up at the border, but the customs official just took it out of the pot and told her she could bring the plant, but not the pot or the soil.

Why I'm asking is that I have an aloe plant that my mother gave me for my 25th birthday, and I've managed to keep it alive for 42 years. Every few years, it gets too tall, and I have to cut it off and stick it back into the soil to re-root. Is there any way I can get that into the country by cutting off the stem and cutting off all but a couple of top leaves? I would be heartbroken if I lost it.

Of is there some way I can have a certified grower ship it to me in Mexico? Where would I find such a person? 

I know this sounds crazy, but this could be a red line for me if I can't bring my plant or at least have it shipped to me. It's not just a plant to me. It's part of my deceased mother, and I don't think I could give it up.


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

Deb, I think you may of mentioned you have a son, could you leave the plant with him and take a few small cuttings from it, wrap it up in a damp paper towel, and attempt to smuggle it in your suitcase. If it doesn't make it or is confiscated for any reason, you will know the actual plant is safe with your son or relative. And you can later make a second attempt to get a cutting down here. If no soil is involved, I doubt they will say anything. Just don't bring it to their attention of course, sometimes it is better to play stupid and ignorant. We smuggle down vegetable seed packs we order online, from time to time in our suitcase, and knock on wood, have never had a problem yet.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Look at your priorities - move or don't move. Plant the plant in a nice location in the States and take a picture of it for momento.

I have kept my friends cremated ashes for 15 years - I need to make a decision on where to scatter them - she probably would not care, but it has been on my mind and needs to be done - do or don't do.


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

'cuttings' from an Aloe plant seldom work, they send out 'pups', which you can separate.
re: the orchid, they do not grow in, or need soil, I have many both terrestrial and arboreal.


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

Stevenjb said:


> Look at your priorities - move or don't move. Plant the plant in a nice location in the States and take a picture of it for momento.
> 
> I have kept my friends cremated ashes for 15 years - I need to make a decision on where to scatter them - she probably would not care, but it has been on my mind and needs to be done - do or don't do.


That's sweet of you to keep your friend's ashes. I know it's not a sane thing to make a decision based on a plant, but my mom and I were extremely close, and this is all I have left of her that I can bring. My sister literally stole everything after my mother died, so this is a living, breathing part of her that my sister can never have. (Don't get me started on her drug & alcohol addled evil malignant narcissistic mind.)

I could take a pup from it, but it really wouldn't be the same. My son would likely kill it. I do have friends I can give it to who would take good care of it, but it's sort of like part of my soul now. I actually talk to it (again, crazy I know) like it was my mom. I miss her so much.

My friend suggested putting it into a tube used to hold paintings and posters, or hiding it in the kitchen roasting pan under other pots in a box marked "pots" and praying they didn't dig too deep into it. She says that if you have a lot of boxes of mostly household goods, and give them a list, they usually just peek inside a few boxes and don't go through every one. I don't imagine they would have time to empty them all. LOL

I guess I'll try it, but if I get caught, will they just confiscate it, or not let me in? If they find it, maybe I can explain the story behind it and they will be sympathetic. Everyone has a mother, after all.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

orchids: A nursery here told me about being careful having orchids in the car as it can spell problem especally Mexican orchids. I doubit they will bother with mariposas or the ones from outside of Mexico and it is easy to transplant them without dirt so it maybe why they did not care.. Here mine are all from Mexico and I buy them or get them on sticks and attach the stick to the tree. I had the woman who gave orchids from the jungle in Tabasco, where a house were , a letter in case I get stopped.. but we have not met a cop yet who paid attention

At the border or airport it can be differnt since you sign on the custom form that you are not transplanting plants dirt etc.. sometimes they are strict and sometimes they do not care . it is all up to the agent at the border or airport. I doubt they will care about an aloe vera but the dirt may be the problem.. who knows. That is the first thing to learn in Mexico, there is the law and there is how people apply it or not and you never know, so be ready for anything.

When moving into another country you have to make sacrifices and leave some of your old life behind if you cannot do that do not move. At least here it is easy you can always cross the border again, When I came from France I flew over the ocean and left everything I owned- Came with a small suitcase and ended up with truck loads of stuff I really do not need..,give the plant to a relative, plant t in a place where t can survive and move on or stay in Florida.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

DebInFL said:


> That's sweet of you to keep your friend's ashes. I know it's not a sane thing to make a decision based on a plant, but my mom and I were extremely close, and this is all I have left of her that I can bring. My sister literally stole everything after my mother died, so this is a living, breathing part of her that my sister can never have. (Don't get me started on her drug & alcohol addled evil malignant narcissistic mind.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grew up in a very dysfunctional family - Netflix movie - my father was distant and my mother did not like me, violent brother, etc. My friend became my true mother. She was 20 years older. When she died, it tore my soul in half. Yes I have her ashes, however, I know they need to go. She is gone, and I need to move on.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

if they find it they can fine you or destroy it or let you go through. It is the way it is in Mexico. When you break the law , most of the times you get away with and some other times they nail you.. take your chances or do not come. Your choice.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Deb- I totally understand your attachment to the plant, being an avid gardener myself. But, with all due respect, your mother's memory is in your heart, not the plant. Plant it somewhere you know she'd love to see it, or bring it with you, buried underneath a bunch of stuff. But even if they confiscate it- would your mom really want you to give up your dream of relocating to Mexico because of a plant? I bet she would have hated to think that it was holding you back. 
It's easy to be free- all you have to do is let go.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautifully said, Surabi.
Freedom is all about "letting go".


----------



## AstonsPapa (Oct 22, 2013)

https://www.bajabound.com/before/permits/agriculture.php


----------

